# San Francisco MPEG-4 Stream?



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, I've been calling and calling and usually get a 'not in my area yet' or they never heard of mpeg-4 and I left at that. I just called D* the first guy didn't know what I was talking about. After being on hold for a period of time (got tired of eternal hold) hung up and called back. The second guy tells me it's been here since 11-22, while setting me up an appt. for 12-6 he said he had a computer crash??? anyways I'm suppose to call back later as he has flagged my account with exactly what I want so I wont have to explain it all again.

I was only persistant, after reading all these posts and getting different answers from everywhere. Who knows, I didn't actually get a confirmed appt. yet. Does anybody in the San Francisco area have the 5 LNB dish yet or is this guy yanking my chain?

TIA 
Larry


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Okay, I've been calling and calling and usually get a 'not in my area yet' or they never heard of mpeg-4 and I left at that. I just called D* the first guy didn't know what I was talking about. After being on hold for a period of time (got tired of eternal hold) hung up and called back. The second guy tells me it's been here since 11-22, while setting me up an appt. for 12-6 he said he had a computer crash??? anyways I'm suppose to call back later as he has flagged my account with exactly what I want so I wont have to explain it all again.
> 
> I was only persistant, after reading all these posts and getting different answers from everywhere. Who knows, I didn't actually get a confirmed appt. yet. Does anybody in the San Francisco area have the 5 LNB dish yet or is this guy yanking my chain?
> 
> ...


I have an appointment for this coming Saturday for the H20/5 LNB dish install replacing my existing Panasonic HD receiver and GainMaster dish. I called last Friday midday when I read on the Tivo forum in the morning that the San Francisco HD locals had just been lit up. The CSR I spoke to knew enough, after I explained that I wanted to upgrade, to transfer me to Installation. There is a direct 888 number but I don't have it with me. Maybe someone else know what it is. Anyhow, the rep I spoke to set up my installation appointment for Saturday (he had a Friday but I wanted to be home and have to work) and said the installer would bring the equipment. He said he was going to charge me $99+tax which he said was the upgrade fee but after a few minutes of whining about how long I've been with DirecTV and what a good customer I was, he said he would deduct $20 a month from my bill for the next six months to negate the charge. I am hearing now that DirecTV is also giving some the HD package free for three months for which I now pay $11.00 per month but I didn't get that. I'll probably call after my new equipment is installed and see if I can get on that bandwagon as well.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the response, so I am not crazy. I will call them when I get home tonight and be more stern. If you get that number before 4, I would appreciate you posting it, thanks again.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

I called my wife and she got the number from my bag-o-DirecTV info.

1-888-355-7530

Don't settle for less than free and then ask for more. They are apparently in the mood.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> I called my wife and she got the number from my bag-o-DirecTV info.
> 
> 1-888-355-7530
> 
> Don't settle for less than free and then ask for more. They are apparently in the mood.


Thanks for sharing Coastsider, also check this out:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/freeupgrade112805.htm


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I had a pretty good experiance with my recent schedule for the MPEG4 upgrade. I've been w/ D* for 10 years. NFLST for those 10 now w/ Superfan, MLB extra innings, and 5 activated receivers. 

I have an appointment for the 3rd of Dec.
I'm supposed to be getting the H20, 6x8 switch and the 5-LNB at no cost and waived the 99.00 install and 14.95 shipping, 6 months Showtime for free, 10.00 my bill each month for TC and I get to keep my existing equipment which is an HR10-250, Terk 5x8 switch, and 3-LNB. WHich I installed this past Feb. It took me a couple of phones calls, but I'm happy with D* and the CSR's.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

xnt said:


> Thanks for sharing Coastsider, also check this out:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/freeupgrade112805.htm


I guess they are playing the odds that the vast majority of HD subscribers in the cities with lit up or soon to be lit up HD locals will be unaware of any changes until they get the promised postcard advising them of their options, and that most will happily pay the $99.00 for the upgrade. As always, it pays, literally in this case, to be well informed.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay a DTV subcontractor just called and they are coming out this Saturday to do the install. Now I have to run out to BB and get the H20  

Took alot of phone calls and alot of frustration on my part trying to tell the CSR that IS available in my area. Dang most of them thought I was talking greek at the mention of MPEG-4.

Thanks for all those that posted about being persistent. It payed off for me.

Although as it is, I will be charged for this right now. When I get home I will try to get ahold of a supervisor and get the fees reversed.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you try the 888 number I posted above?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Did you try the 888 number I posted above?


Yes, I did. Forgot to mention a Thank You for that. So, THANK YOU.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm scheduled for Saturday as well. We can compare notes afterwards and may we both be fortunate enough to get installers that have already aimed a couple of these new dishes. I'll also probably post some photos.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

I have my 5 LNB dish appointment set for Sunday Morning (the 4th). Already have my H20 upo and running with my 3LNB dish. 

Hopefully, this installer will be better than the last one they sent out. I actually had to explain things to him!


JT


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Okay a DTV subcontractor just called and they are coming out this Saturday to do the install. Now I have to run out to BB and get the H20
> 
> Took alot of phone calls and alot of frustration on my part trying to tell the CSR that IS available in my area. Dang most of them thought I was talking greek at the mention of MPEG-4.
> 
> ...


Okay all set, got my H20 last night. Called DTV and whinned about the charges. the first gal I talked to said she could only negotiate with me and reduce the 99.00 fee to 49.00, I politely stated that was not good enough and asked to speak to a supervisor.

Didn't get everything I wanted, but he did waive the 99.00 fee and I will only be paying 14.95. He also told me I did not need to buy an H20 that it was included. I told him my reasoning behind it was I did not want to give them my current box in exchange (I did not buy it from DTV, so why should I have to give it to them) He stated that the installers are instructed to pick up the old box, but I could try to negotiate with them.

So, I will let them do the install (including using their H20) and make a fuss when they try to take my current box, if I loose that battle I have an H20 in the closet.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

LockMD said:


> Okay all set, got my H20 last night. Called DTV and whinned about the charges. the first gal I talked to said she could only negotiate with me and reduce the 99.00 fee to 49.00, I politely stated that was not good enough and asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> Didn't get everything I wanted, but he did waive the 99.00 fee and I will only be paying 14.95. He also told me I did not need to buy an H20 that it was included. I told him my reasoning behind it was I did not want to give them my current box in exchange (I did not buy it from DTV, so why should I have to give it to them) He stated that the installers are instructed to pick up the old box, but I could try to negotiate with them.
> 
> So, I will let them do the install (including using their H20) and make a fuss when they try to take my current box, if I loose that battle I have an H20 in the closet.


Dont even think of letting them take YOUR hardware...If you think for a sec that he might strong arm you just put it in the closet before they arrive.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> Dont even think of letting them take YOUR hardware...If you think for a sec that he might strong arm you just put it in the closet before they arrive.


NO WAY IN **** will they get my current box. That's why I have a backup H20, if they insist I'll just say fine take your box back and replace with mine. Then I'll just have to wait for the 200 rebate.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

After 3 attemps, 1 power outage and 1 disconnect, I finally got thru to a DTV Customer Service Supervisor. I found out about the MPEG4 receiver and made arrangements too have the 5 LNB dish replace my current 3 month old 3 LNB dish. He said they can hook up the new dish to my HR10-250 TIVO and to the new H20. this way I can keep my tivo recording HD ABC and CBS while I can only watch NBC and FOX live. 

I can't get OTA broadcast were I live so I had to go the waiver route. To my suprise only ABC and CBS approved the LA feeds. This has been a sore point with DTV and these stupid networks for 3 months now. I had no idea the waivers would be turned down. At lest I can now see all the networks in HDTV. I can't wait to see Earl


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

digibob said:


> After 3 attemps, 1 power outage and 1 disconnect, I finally got thru to a DTV Customer Service Supervisor. I found out about the MPEG4 receiver and made arrangements too have the 5 LNB dish replace my current 3 month old 3 LNB dish. He said they can hook up the new dish to my HR10-250 TIVO and to the new H20. this way I can keep my tivo recording HD ABC and CBS while I can only watch NBC and FOX live.
> 
> I can't get OTA broadcast were I live so I had to go the waiver route. To my suprise only ABC and CBS approved the LA feeds. This has been a sore point with DTV and these stupid networks for 3 months now. I had no idea the waivers would be turned down. At lest I can now see all the networks in HDTV. I can't wait to see Earl


I'm in the same boat with OTA. What channel are you getting ABC on? I thought we only got CBS on 81?


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

So, can we get all 4 national channels in HD in the SF area with this 5LNB Dish and HR-20?

I talked to a CRS agent last night, she did not give up on taking my HDTivo box if they do the upgrade, I am going to try again, hopefully I will be able to convince them to let me keep my HDTivo box.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> So, can we get all 4 national channels in HD in the SF area with this 5LNB Dish and HR-20?
> 
> I talked to a CRS agent last night, she did not give up on taking my HDTivo box if they do the upgrade, I am going to try again, hopefully I will be able to convince them to let me keep my HDTivo box.


If they wont budge just do like I am. Go buy an H20 at best buy for 200 and mail in the 200 rebate. If they dont use 'their' box there is NO WAY they can take yours. Keeps 200 dollars tide up for a bit, but your box will be safe.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

I bought 3 HD receivers in the last 3 weeks and they will replace the 1st one +5LNB dish for $49. The rest can be replaced for $100 each. If I have bought them through Best Buy, I could have returned/replaced for free since they were less than 31 days.

Hence another lesson learn is never buy directly from Directv unless they give you discount. In my case there was none


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

I got an automated call this afternoon from Ironwood Communications which is sending the Installer for tomorrow's H20/AT9 upgrade verifying the appointment (between 8 and noon) and telling me to move everything away from the wall, etc., etc. I checked their website and it looks like they are a major player and since their logo says "When we leave, it works", maybe the odds are good that it actually will. This is the first time I've had an actual professional installer out for anything as I have always been up for doing it myself. After watching the "How to aim ..." video on SolidSignal's web site however, I thought I'd let the pros do it this time. 

Maybe I can talk the installer into not taking my current Panasonic HD receiver although since it has taken lately to behaving badly and since we also have a Sony SAT T-60 for SD backup in case something goes horribly wrong with the H20, if he insists, I won't care that much. 

I'll post some photo's of my AT9 chiminey mount on Sunday.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Alexandrepsf said:


> So, can we get all 4 national channels in HD in the SF area with this 5LNB Dish and HR-20?
> 
> I talked to a CRS agent last night, she did not give up on taking my HDTivo box if they do the upgrade, I am going to try again, hopefully I will be able to convince them to let me keep my HDTivo box.


How ta heck can they take your HDTivo when there's no replacement?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Excellent question, Wolffpack! I was wondering the same thing when I read that. I was hoping it was a mistake.

If not, at the very least I would have to wait until a viable HD DVR replacement was available before upgrading. Not a pleasant thought, but I can't justify giving up the HD Tivo for a non-DVR receiver. I'll live with OTA locals for now - not having any problem with them in my neck of the woods.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

DUH, didn't even think of that. Apples and oranges. There is no way they could take a TIVO machine and replace it with the H20!

Pre-install jitters. I just got a bug and wanted to call Ironwood to make sure they let the installer realizes there is going to be some crawling involved when they upgrade my dish. They need (I want) to run additional cables for dvr/tivo boxes for now and future add ons, I want 2 lines for each site. My neighbors had a install with them years back and they ran all the cables on the exterior of thier house. Good thing I called, they told me somehow my appt. was moved to the 5th instead of the 3rd (tomorrow) end result = all is good or okay. I'm back on the schedule for the 3rd. This is getting me nervous.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

My next door neighbor just had a new dish and a H20 receiver installed this morning. Ironwood did not even want his H10 receiver although he asked .


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> How ta heck can they take your HDTivo when there's no replacement?


Yes, exactly, I told her that it is not a DVR that she is giving me, and she said that that is the process.

She was one of those you can not negotiate, I will give them a call later tonight, let's see what will be the outcome, otherwise I will follow LockMD's advice. There is NO WAY they take my HDTivo away.

By the way, she told me about the $99, that is something else that I have to fight on after saving my HDTivo.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Alexandrepsf said:


> She was one of those you can not negotiate, I will give them a call later tonight, let's see what will be the outcome, otherwise I will follow LockMD's advice. There is NO WAY they take my HDTivo away.


Amazing!!!! Stand your ground man! I'd tell you to defend your HDTivo with your 2nd amendment rights but you folks in SF don't have those any more. 

Ok, cheap shot, not called for, but I couldn't resist. :grin: :grin: :grin: Hey, I'm from fricken Arizona. What can you expect?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Wolffpack,

It's not often that I'll be sitting here alone and laughing right out loud, but that 2nd ammendment comment got me! Nice shot!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

A weak attempt at humor. BTW, No offense Alex.

Sad part is I'll bet 90% of those reading this have no idea what I was referencing.

Thanks for noticing JLP! Also, liked the "Nice Shot" comment!!! !pride

But regardless, Alex, don't given them your HDTivo man!!!!


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Wolf,

That is fine. I am proud to live in this area, nothing will touch me. 

I did talk to a lady, she did not resist on the DirecTivo, but then she made me angry about the $99, because I just turned to HDTV service, and at the time they gave me that I was told that the upgrade would be free. So I stopped negotiating. 

I think I am going to stick with what i have and wait for the HD DVR MPEG4.

What bothers me, is that these last years, you have to fight for your right with D*, I start to be tired of their attitude. But, being an old Cable customer, I can tell that, this attitude is far from the cable arrogency.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

I think you folks may not have to worry. Directv uses sub contractor like Ironwood Communications and they are overwhelm with the new rollout with new dish and receivers. They don't have room and warehouse to stock your old HD receivers. Based on my neighbor experience, it did not happen.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

My installer just showed said he does not want my old box, NEVER installed this dish before. Yikes! (crossing fingers) bad part is he says its not on his work order to run extra lines for my DVR's and I'd have to make another work order for that. I'm on the phone with DTV right now.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> A weak attempt at humor. BTW, No offense Alex.
> 
> Sad part is I'll bet 90% of those reading this have no idea what I was referencing.
> 
> ...


OK, clue me in - I'm one of the 90%.

Assuming that you are referring to the seizure of the HR10-250 box, the fourth amendment makes sense, but I don't see any applicability of the 2nd.

Sorry to be so dense.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

rabit ears said:


> OK, clue me in - I'm one of the 90%.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to the seizure of the HR10-250 box, the fourth amendment makes sense, but I don't see any applicability of the 2nd.
> 
> Sorry to be so dense.


Not dense at all.

The fine citizens of SF recently passed legislation eliminating the 2nd amendment from the Bill of Rights. The right to keep and bear arms. How a city thinks it can change the US Constitution is amazing. Ah well, that's what the courts are for.

Then of course you have Washington DC and their view towards the 2nd amendment. But that's another story.

I was just making fun of Alexandrepsf's fine city.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> I checked their website and it looks like they are a major player and since their logo says "When we leave, it works", maybe the odds are good that it actually will.


 Well he left, and it doesn't work! 

They narrowed it down to a bad LNB or multiswitch, thought it was really rare to be a multiswitch problem? Anyhow I am getting local HD but not HD package 73, 76, etc... he (the installer) couldn't find the 110 bird at first. Appears it is pointed right now, I mean if it was wrong it would be an "all or nothing" situation, yes?

Well since I get something I believe it could be an LNB problem, I know less than half of most of you here on all the logistics of how this works.

He did run the extra lines for my DVR's and did NOT take my old HD box. They (Ironwood) are suppose to be sending someone else out with replacement parts before 5 its 3:45 here now......tick tock tick tock


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Mr. LockMD,
When you say the installer could not find the 110 bird, was he trying to peak the dish on 110 or only verifying reception after peaking 101 and 119? If he was peaking anything at 110 he would be voilating the instructions of the new dish. (I hope we are talking about the 5 lnb dish!)
Claus


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I cant really speak for him, but I'm pretty sure he was trying to peak 103 transponder 20, 90 or better and we got 94. 110 wasn't even showing up and he said it wasnt needed. When I called to activate the box they said it was.

Hey by the way this box (H20) is very similar to the R15 in appearance and operation.

And yes we are speaking of the 5 LNB dish. I admit I dont know anything about this stuff, just trying to report my experience and observations.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

LockMD,

So did the come with the replacement pieces?

Hope things are sorted out for you.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

No they did not!  

How did your intall go?

Actually I'm okay, I dont watch the channels I'm not getting that much anyhow. But, I want what I pay for. I'm happy, he ran the 3 extra lines and I am getting locals in HD (never could get them via OTA due to Mt. Diablo) Besides having the latest greatest ASAP it was my locals in HD that pushed me into rushing this. (Monday night football) so I have it now.

I will keep complaining until I get what I pay for though. Hope your install went a little easier, sheesh my installer was here for almost 6 hours. It was his first 5 LNB, considering that I think he did okay. To his defense, he basically told me they 'through him to the dogs' NEVER showed them anything training wise except the video that some have seen online.

I'm not upset with him personally. I think he did the best he could with what he had. I will keep ya'll informed on updates in my situation. I'm curious to hear about yours and others that had install dates for today too, especially CA people.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Bummer, I hope that you will have ALL the channels soon. So which channels do you have, and which one you do not have but you should have have?

Actually, I did not do it yet, and I will not until the HD DVR comes out (I think). The thing is that they wanted to charge me, and they did not give up, the CSR agent accepted to not to take away my HDTivo, then she said that it is already a good gesture and she did not give up on charging me $99.

Did they charge you for the installation?


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

Mr. LockMD,
It would be good for you to look at the antenna manual and maybe the installer video if you have time so you can make sure the installer is doing a good job next time. The manual and video are available on line and it's not like reading an automatic transmission manual and then looking over the mechanic shoulder, it's really basic and simple in approach. If you say the installer was peaking a Ka signal then it sounds like he is not properly trained and maybe you can make sure you are getting the best for your system.
Claus 


LockMD said:


> I cant really speak for him, but I'm pretty sure he was trying to peak 103 transponder 20, 90 or better and we got 94. 110 wasn't even showing up and he said it wasnt needed. When I called to activate the box they said it was.
> 
> Hey by the way this box (H20) is very similar to the R15 in appearance and operation.
> 
> And yes we are speaking of the 5 LNB dish. I admit I dont know anything about this stuff, just trying to report my experience and observations.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Bummer, I hope that you will have ALL the channels soon. So which channels do you have, and which one you do not have but you should have have?
> 
> Actually, I did not do it yet, and I will not until the HD DVR comes out (I think). The thing is that they wanted to charge me, and they did not give up, the CSR agent accepted to not to take away my HDTivo, then she said that it is already a good gesture and she did not give up on charging me $99.
> 
> Did they charge you for the installation?


The channel(s) I am not receiving are 73, 74, 76, 78, 79. I am getting 2, 5, 7, 11, and 81 (which is (5) CBS)

DVR, I just got into that and opted not to buy an h10-250 due to the fact it will not do MPEG-4. Infact, I recently just got into the DVR scene. I bought an R10 and the R15 came out a week later, so now I have both and as of today the H10 HD box and it is VERY similar to the R15 in appearance and operations.

DONT FIGHT THE BOX ISSUE WITH D*, the installers dont care! they wont take it. Infact tell D* they can have the box so D* will give you a better deal financially and hide your box for insurance. I dont know this whole thing seems hit and miss. At first, like you I got no deals. I complained and whinned and told them about the forums and I read others get a deal then she (1st level) says her maximum offer is 49.00 ask for a supervisor and got the 99.00 fee waived but still had to pay the shipping 14.95 fee. As far as the extra lines, I paid the installer under the table 50 bucks to run 3 lines. So now I have 2 lines in my bedroom for my R10 DVR and 3 lines in the living room 1 for the H20 and 2 for the R15 DVR.

Again about the box and charges keep calling back and as for a supervisor, tell them you read these forums and you see others reporting they are getting better deals. That is what I did. No, I havent got the best, but under normal circumstances I would have paid 14.95+tax only.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide. BTW how do you like the H10-250, is it more like the R10? Just not sure I want to invest that much money to be able to record HD until they have more HD channels. The 5 LNB dish is a step in the right direction.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Claus said:


> Mr. LockMD,
> It would be good for you to look at the antenna manual and maybe the installer video if you have time so you can make sure the installer is doing a good job next time. The manual and video are available on line and it's not like reading an automatic transmission manual and then looking over the mechanic shoulder, it's really basic and simple in approach. If you say the installer was peaking a Ka signal then it sounds like he is not properly trained and maybe you can make sure you are getting the best for your system.
> Claus


Yes, I should. Even your mention of peaking the Ka signal is greek to me. And you are right as he admitted he has had NO training on installing it (I was his first) he was calling others on his nextel and complained that no one was helping him. If this doesnt get resolved SOON and I have the time I will do exactly what you propose and maybe train myself a bit.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> My installer just showed said he does not want my old box, NEVER installed this dish before. Yikes! (crossing fingers) bad part is he says its not on his work order to run extra lines for my DVR's and I'd have to make another work order for that. I'm on the phone with DTV right now.


At least your guy showed up. Mine didn't. After waiting until 12:30 (installer was supposed to arrive between 8 and 12 but I gave him the benefit of the doubt) I called the Ironwood 1-800 number and at first was told that I was not scheduled for the 3rd (yes I was) but for the 11th instead. They transferred me to the local office which did not answer. On the second call I was told that my installer had called in sick and that they had rescheduled me for the Sunday the 11th between 8-12. I guess they thought I was telepathic as no one had called to advise me of these facts. They said that they had someone from the local office on the line and that I would get a call from them right away. After another half hour I figured the call was also a no show and so called DirecTV Installation to complain. They verified that I had been rescheduled for the 11th and I got a $25 no-show credit ($5.00 an hour for my time - whoopee) and three free months of the HD package, which I had to ask for.

Maybe by next Sunday whoever is coming out to install my AT9 will have done a few and will actually have a clue how to aim the thing so it could be all for the better. In the meantime, I think I'll watch the video from SolidSignal a few more times and read the install manual I downloaded so at least somebody will know what they are doing.

I sent an email to Ironwood this morning and suggested that they change their slogan to "If we show up, when we leave, it works".

What a way to run a railroad.

EDIT: Hey, who changed New Member to Cool Member under my user name? It sure as hell wasn't me. I'm too old to be cool and so whoever changed it, change it back as I can't find anywhere in my Profile Edit page to do so myself. The nerve of some people.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that but that happened to me too. I got the automated call around 1:30 Friday. Called them at 4:30 to confirm and tell them I wanted somebody willing to crawl. Good thing I did, they said I was scheduled for the 5th.

As you know that was fixed. I'm okay for now, the only thing is I wont get channel 73 for the HD sunday night game. Hey you think if I hooked up my old box I would get those channels I'm missing?

BTW nobody changed it to cool member, its in their software after 10 posts it changes to that. Not sure what the other number of posts are but it changes automatically due to your number of posts, from what I'v noticed anyhow.

Keep us informed of your upgrade.

Larry


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

I had an appointment set for toady between 8-12. Installer did not show, so Icalled Directv at 12:30. I was told to wait until after 1 and call back.

I called back at 1:15. I was placed on hold by D* and told they would check with Ironwood (our local installers). They put me on hold for 10 minutes and the next thing I knew a voice answered and said "Thank you for calling Ironwood" D* must have transferred me to them. After getting NO help from them, I was told that they did not have a direct line for the installer and that the local office was closed.

I asked for the local number, called it and got a voicemail box that was "full"

Called D* again and went directly to customer retention. They contacted Ironwood again with no more luck than I had. I was told I would have to reschedule, and the next weekend appoinment the yhad was on the 17th.

I requested compensation for my time, but all I could get out of them was a $20 credit. I tried for free months of the HD pack, but was told there was no offer available for that.

ANyway, long story short, I waited 6 hours and got nothing but a reschedule and a lousy $20 credit.

Maybe this MPEG-4 crap isn't so necessary right now.............


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

So I guess I should just be happy my installer even showed. These guys (Ironwood) suck!

If I waited like you two and not confirmed Friday before closing, my intaller would not have shown either. 

Cant believe this BS! Do you guys have the R15 too by chance? I do and my patience is wearing thin with it. The H20 is very similar to the R15 but does seem to be a bit more stable. I hear the H10-250 comes with an HDMI cable, the H20 did not, I just paid 100 bucks for the cable at best buy......off to more testing. Both of you please keep me (us) posted, as I will do the same. Its Sunday so I should not be alarmed I heard nothing from D* or Ironwood today???


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

So for Saturday, December 3rd in the S.F. Bay area two no-shows and one "when he left, it didn't work" that we know about. Of course maybe both no-shows were the same guy, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt on that one, but sending an installer out who has never installed a dish that, according to all signs, is much more difficult that anything previous without any up front training is as unprofessional as you can get, especially with the volume of installs that are certainly in the works. At least show them the video from SolidSignal a couple of times. No OJT on my dish install please.

Maybe by the 11th, and certainly by the 17th these guys will have a few AT9 tweaking sessions under their belts and will be ready to go. Maybe.

And finally, Cool Member? Please. I wasn't even cool in the 60's when it was cool to be cool.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

Coastsider! I ran into the same problem as you did. ie two no-shows for both Friday and Saturday and Ironwood did not even bother to call  .



Coastsider said:


> And finally, Cool Member? Please. I wasn't even cool in the 60's when it was cool to be cool.


I believe this is in a vBulletin configurable option. Once you reachs a certain number of posts, your title will automatically change :hurah: .


----------



## rollingstone (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi All,

I bounced over here from the TIVO forums. I live in the Santa Cruz mountains and just succeeded in getting Directv to install the 5 lnb dish and h20 for 14.95. The installer is to show on Dec 16...we'll see.

I sure went through a run around to get this deal. They wanted just to install the antenna, no box. He said use the HD Tivo box! After a 1/2 hour we got to the point where they would install the dish, and THEN if I needed the H20 they would schedule another delivery visit! Well after another 1/2 hour of discussion, I think I'm getting both on the 16th!

Since I keeping my HDtivo too, I seem to be running out of "connections" I currently run everything through my amp which does component switching, but no more inputs. So I guess I'll go straight to the TV...bummer cause now the remote has to switch the AMP and the TV.

I figured one should go for this deal...basically getting the antenna installed for free. I really want a PVR for the locals in HD, and it sounds like we fight that battle in the spring.

PS, I have waivers for all but FOX. So I guess I'm really go to all this trouble for one station!

-Glen


----------



## booboo53 (Dec 5, 2005)

Now you guys have me worried. I am scheduled to have my MPEG4 upgrade tomorrow morning. With the non-successes reported over the last few days in the Bay Area from Ironwood, I wonder if I will be enjoying local HD programming tomorrow night or will I be another non-success story from the Bay Area. :scratchin


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

xnt said:


> Coastsider! I ran into the same problem as you did. ie two no-shows for both Friday and Saturday and Ironwood did not even bother to call  .


I'm seriously considering popping for one of those $125 AccuTrack meters from SolidSignal (the one in the installation video) and when (if?) the guy shows up next Sunday just tell him to hand everything over and I'll take it from there. I've always done everything anyhow starting with my first round dish and I just do not have a lot of faith in Ironwood. I currently have a chimney mounted GainMaster with five cable drops, properly grounded and all, and the AT9 will just slide right onto the existing mount. So all that needs to be done really is assemble the dish, connect four of the cables to it, mount it, change the cabling inside the house to bypass my Spaun multiswitch, plug everything currently in my Panasonic HD receiver into the H20 and call DirecTV to activate. Very easy, leaving only the actual aiming of the dish - not so easy it would seem - to complete my install. But I want to know how to aim and tweak the AT9 anyway so what the hell.

If the installer insists on installing - after all it is his job - at least I'll have the appropriate tools since he probably won't.

Maybe my first question should be, "so how many of these babies have you done?" and then just follow my instincts from there.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Maybe my first question should be, "so how many of these babies have you done?" and then just follow my instincts from there.


That was my first question too. He said none, but showed me his 'cool' meter he just bought for 500 bucks can detect 10 or so satellites. That didn't help. I'm suppose to have 5 sats, yes? I have 3  I saw somewhere someone posted the installer did it without a meter, if you are that confident maybe you can get all the parts you need from value electronics and not have to wait. Unless the FREE is more appealing.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

booboo53 said:


> Now you guys have me worried. I am scheduled to have my MPEG4 upgrade tomorrow morning. With the non-successes reported over the last few days in the Bay Area from Ironwood, I wonder if I will be enjoying local HD programming tomorrow night or will I be another non-success story from the Bay Area. :scratchin


Its too late now, but I would have recommended you to call Ironwood to confirm your appointment, even if you did get the automated phone call.


----------



## booboo53 (Dec 5, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Its too late now, but I would have recommended you to call Ironwood to confirm your appointment, even if you did get the automated phone call.


I did call Ironwood this afternoon and talked to a human who confirmed my appointment for tomorrow morning. Also, I just received my automated call about 10 minutes ago. Since Antioch is close to Concord, I could end up getting the same installer you had -- at least he will be experienced.  Did anybody show up yet to get you set up with your missing HD channels?


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> That was my first question too. He said none, but showed me his 'cool' meter he just bought for 500 bucks can detect 10 or so satellites. That didn't help. I'm suppose to have 5 sats, yes? I have 3  I saw somewhere someone posted the installer did it without a meter, if you are that confident maybe you can get all the parts you need from value electronics and not have to wait. Unless the FREE is more appealing.


I think I'll just play this one out as I am happy with all of the concessions I got from DirecTV and don't want to start over. I did order that meter however, as it will be necessary in order to do any tweaking in the future, or maybe even right after the installer leaves if he does a less that proper job of it. Given the level of expertise these guys apparently have relative to the AT9, they might settle for "good enough" if they can just get the dish to see all five sats, which will leave it to those of us to whom "good enough" isn't good enough to make it better.

I work in IT and know how critical preplanning is for any kind of rollout. It is apparent that Ironwood does not subscribe to that philosophy, at least in regards to this current DirecTV project, which is too bad for us.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

booboo53 said:


> I did call Ironwood this afternoon and talked to a human who confirmed my appointment for tomorrow morning. Also, I just received my automated call about 10 minutes ago. Since Antioch is close to Concord, I could end up getting the same installer you had -- at least he will be experienced.  Did anybody show up yet to get you set up with your missing HD channels?


Nope, no phone call or anything. I haven't heard from them at all. I tried to call them last night and could not get anybody on the phone (Ironwood). I called D* and they said I have an appointment for the 7th 1-5, we'll see what happens.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

My appoinment has been re-scheduled from Friday to Saturday then today morning. I called the local Ironwood office last night to make sure they are keeping their appoinment. I just received a call few minutes ago that they will NOT make it due to hardware not available


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

xnt said:


> My appoinment has been re-scheduled from Friday to Saturday then today morning. I called the local Ironwood office last night to make sure they are keeping their appoinment. I just received a call few minutes ago that they will NOT make it due to hardware not available


That's why my apoointment was cancelled out her in the D.C. area. Suppos3edly for us the magic day is the 8th.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> That's why my apoointment was cancelled out her in the D.C. area. Suppos3edly for us the magic day is the 8th.


Yes except the San Francisco Bay area HD locals have been lit up since November 25th. So now Ironwood is cancelling appointments because they are short of hardware. Boy, I can see that this is going to develop into a real mess. I'll just keep my fingers crossed for my December 11th install.

Hey Ironwood - I don't care if it's raining or the wind is gusting to 50 MPH. Just bring me my hardware. Pretty please with sprinkles on top.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

After seeing all the problems you all are having. I think I will post pone my install set for Dec. 17th to Jan 06. I think these installers need more experience aiming these new dishes. It took me awhile just to get the 3 LNB aimed. But they are suppose to do this for a living. Does anyone know the company installing in the Marin area?


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

digibob said:


> After seeing all the problems you all are having. I think I will post pone my install set for Dec. 17th to Jan 06. I think these installers need more experience aiming these new dishes. It took me awhile just to get the 3 LNB aimed. But they are suppose to do this for a living. Does anyone know the company installing in the Marin area?


But most of us are having trouble just getting an installer out - with hardware. Just think how many installs these guys could do between now and the 17th. If someone actually does show up for your install and has a receiver and dish, you are at least halfway there. Come on . . . it'll be fun watching him try to remember which direction your old dish was pointing before he took it down.

Kidding of course. I'm just trying to find the humor in all of this. If you are really that nervous about it, do whatever feels right.

If Ironwood's only Bay Area office is in Antioch and they dispatch installers to San Mateo County where I live, chances are they cover Marin as well. Their website does not list local offices but they are in business in at least 14 states.

Fingers crossed for my Dec. 11th install appointment. If the installer shows, I'll meet him at the door with my new Accutrac22 Pro tracking meter hanging around my neck.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> If Ironwood's only Bay Area office is in Antioch and they dispatch installers to San Mateo County where I live, chances are they cover Marin as well. Their website does not list local offices but they are in business in at least 14 states.
> 
> Fingers crossed for my Dec. 11th install appointment. If the installer shows, I'll meet him at the door with my new Accutrac22 Pro tracking meter hanging around my neck.


Actually I think D* told me they are out of Hayward, here are the numbers I have if any are interested (510) 264-3300 or (510) 264-3305. The 3300 # D* gave to me and the 3305 # is the number they used to call my cell for scheduling. Just checked my msgs at home, they left the same 'ole auto message. I will TRY to confirm tonight. Could not get a hold of any one last night.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Actually I think D* told me they are out of Hayward, here are the numbers I have if any are interested (510) 264-3300 or (510) 264-3305. The 3300 # D* gave to me and the 3305 # is the number they used to call my cell for scheduling. Just checked my msgs at home, they left the same 'ole auto message. I will TRY to confirm tonight. Could not get a hold of any one last night.


Thanks. I'll call on Friday and verify that they do have the hardware and that the installer is still scheduled for Sunday. If no one shows at least I can call the local office and have a shot at getting someone since their Colorado office where the CSR's live will be closed.

It's like . . . . . . an adventure.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Yes except the San Francisco Bay area HD locals have been lit up since November 25th. So now Ironwood is cancelling appointments because they are short of hardware. Boy, I can see that this is going to develop into a real mess. I'll just keep my fingers crossed for my December 11th install.
> 
> Hey Ironwood - I don't care if it's raining or the wind is gusting to 50 MPH. Just bring me my hardware. Pretty please with sprinkles on top.


They probably have shotages everywhere. I had an appointment for the 3rd of Dec. All last week I had spoke to D* (Same dept. scheudling and installs) had an order # and it took the installer to call me an hour before my appointment time and tell me they are not coming because they don't have the 5-lnb and won't until the 8th. There's definetly confusion.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

You guys are scaring me. I have an install scheduled for this coming Saturday for two H20s and the new dish (crossing over from E*).
My installer (I'm in the south bay) is some outfit called Mountain. I plan on calling them tomorrow to determine if this install is actually going to happen.


----------



## snelsonsf (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I wanted to chime in on my experience with D* today and get some feedback. I spoke with a very pleasant CSR on the first call and got a very good deal on the upgrade.

However, I learned about something that hasn't really been mentioned in this thread (unless I've missed it). The CSR spoke to a technician as he was putting in my order and advised me that if I upgraded to the new 5-LNB dish, my new (and existing) H10-250 would not read the new MPEG-4 broadcasts and I would not be able to see the new SF HD locals. I could only see them by using the new H20. 

Am I understanding this correctly? He basically told me that by putting up the new 5-LNB dish, my H10-250 would not work. Is this true? Or would I only be able to receive the existing L.A. HD feeds of CBS and ABC as we do now in SF with the H10-250?

Any insight would be appreciated. (and who knows what other posts I will have regarding missed installations like everyone else...)

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

snelsonsf said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? He basically told me that by putting up the new 5-LNB dish, my H10-250 would not work. Is this true? Or would I only be able to receive the existing L.A. HD feeds of CBS and ABC as we do now in SF with the H10-250?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. (and who knows what other posts I will have regarding missed installations like everyone else...)
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


You will be able to receive everything you got with the triple LNB dish but you will not be able to get the S.F. local HD channels which are transmitted by one of the new satellites and are encoded using MPEG-4 which your H10-250 does not decode. The H20 decodes both MPEG-2 and MPEG-4.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Update on my install:

I called Ironwood last night to confirm, all went well until she informed me it was a 'chargeable' service call. I said "excuse me, you know why they have to come out etc....The first installer never pointed the dish correctly" she informed me that I had to call D* to resolve it. I started to call D* but then realized that my screw up my appointment. So, hopefully they will show and get this fixed and I will settle with D* after the fact. It's all documented so I should have no problems getting any charges reversed.

I just can't believe all the hoops I'm having to go through. I'm getting ready to climb up there and do it myself.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> I just can't believe all the hoops I'm having to go through. I'm getting ready to climb up there and do it myself.


What a hassle. I hope everything works out and I think you are taking the right tack by just going with the flow. Get it working and resolve any conflicts with DirecTV after the fact.

I am in the process of arming myself with as many tools as I can get my hands on to get this upgrade done. I've downloaded the video's from SolidSignal's web site which are pretty good. They were in fact created by DirecTV to instruct their contracted installers on the installation of the H20/AT9. I wonder if any installers have actually seen them. My Accutrac22 Pro meter should arrive today and I also have the printed installation manual for the AT9 so I'll be ready to assist in any way I can on Sunday when my Ironwood installer hopefully arrives with hardware in hand.

And thanks again for the dish settings.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> My Accutrac22 Pro meter should arrive today and I also have the printed installation manual for the AT9 so I'll be ready to assist in any way I can on Sunday when my Ironwood installer hopefully arrives with hardware in hand.
> 
> And thanks again for the dish settings.


No problem, Hope all works out for you.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> I've downloaded the video's from SolidSignal's web site which are pretty good.


I'm looking at thier site now, can't seem to locate the videos?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

spoke to soon, found it.


----------



## booboo53 (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess I must be somewhat blessed. 

My upgrade was scheduled for yesterday morning and the installer showed up around 10:30 with all the hardware. He stated that he would be replacing my current HD receiver and that I could use that receiver somewhere else in the house. I asked him if he had been keeping busy installing these upgrades and he told me I was his 3rd. So now I know that I get to keep my receiver and he is somewhat experienced. When he hooked up my new H20, there was no video. He went outside mumbling something and I started checking the video problem. I found that he had mis-wired the component video cables on the back of the receiver - green and red were backwards. Now I have video from the receiver. I now get a phone call with a work emergency (computer system crashes at the most inoportune times) so I have to leave and gave my wife some basic explanations of what to check for when he is done. Can't get too detailed with her since to her if the TV has a picture than why do we need to upgrade. I finally get home about 10 last night and check everything out. I have Fox, CBS, ABC and NBC locals in HD and still have all the HD channels in the 70 range. 

So, now I happen to look around and I don't see my old HD receiver anywhere. Asked the wife to see if she may have put it somehere - she hadn't. I also notice that I don't have a user manual (who reads that anyway?). I am now assuming that the installer took all this with him. I called Ironwood this morning and they will contact the installer and have him bring them to me. I really don't need the receiver since I only have one HD TV and I can download the user manual from DTV, but it's the principle.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

booboo53 said:


> I guess I must be somewhat blessed.
> 
> My upgrade was scheduled for yesterday morning and the installer showed up around 10:30 with all the hardware. He stated that he would be replacing my current HD receiver and that I could use that receiver somewhere else in the house. I asked him if he had been keeping busy installing these upgrades and he told me I was his 3rd. So now I know that I get to keep my receiver and he is somewhat experienced. When he hooked up my new H20, there was no video. He went outside mumbling something and I started checking the video problem. I found that he had mis-wired the component video cables on the back of the receiver - green and red were backwards. Now I have video from the receiver. I now get a phone call with a work emergency (computer system crashes at the most inoportune times) so I have to leave and gave my wife some basic explanations of what to check for when he is done. Can't get too detailed with her since to her if the TV has a picture than why do we need to upgrade. I finally get home about 10 last night and check everything out. I have Fox, CBS, ABC and NBC locals in HD and still have all the HD channels in the 70 range.
> 
> So, now I happen to look around and I don't see my old HD receiver anywhere. Asked the wife to see if she may have put it somehere - she hadn't. I also notice that I don't have a user manual (who reads that anyway?). I am now assuming that the installer took all this with him. I called Ironwood this morning and they will contact the installer and have him bring them to me. I really don't need the receiver since I only have one HD TV and I can download the user manual from DTV, but it's the principle.


Glad to hear somebodies install went mostly well. Suppose to have mine fixed tonight so I get the 70's. Hope they show.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

uh-oh, think they'll cancel due to rain?


----------



## snelsonsf (Dec 6, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> You will be able to receive everything you got with the triple LNB dish but you will not be able to get the S.F. local HD channels which are transmitted by one of the new satellites and are encoded using MPEG-4 which your H10-250 does not decode. The H20 decodes both MPEG-2 and MPEG-4.


Thanks for the insight. I called D* to confirm everything and they said that when the new H10-250 comes out in the Spring that they will upgrade that receiver, the dish and the switch at no cost...we'll see...


----------



## Too Many Toys (Dec 7, 2005)

I was set up by Ironwood on Wednesday, the 30 Nov. Initial schedule was in the morning, but I received a call saying they'd have to come that afternoon. No big issue.

They showed up about 1:30, roof mounted the new dish, installed the H20, downloaded the software (0160 and 000A), called DTV to activate, DTV talked to me asking if I wanted to keep the LA feeds (sure, why not while we go through this trial cruise?) and we were off and running. In short, a successful install from Ironwood, and they left the old receiver. 

All MPEG2 Channels work as before, let's talk about the locals:

Initially, KPIX and KNTV pictures and audio are terrific (and still are). Saturday's football games on KGO (ABC) look awful, but the sound is fine. Heavy pixelating, blocking, etc. KTVU looks fine, but the audio is out of sync. Call DirectTV, and they say the issue appears to be with the broadcasters. So, I write email to KGO describing the issue, and by MNF, they're producing a great picture and audio, just like KNTV and KPIX. KGO never wrote back, but I'm content they fixed the picture.

KTVU audio goes from bad to worse, as in non-existant since Monday. Called DirectTV again, who sent Ironwood back out to verify adequate signal strength, which they did. So, I wrote email to KTVU today to see if that helps. KTVU's picture has been fine except for the first half of the 9er game on Sunday, where it was breaking up terribly.

I see a lot of concerns about installs in this thread, I'd be more interested in hearing what people are actually experiencing with the service. Until DTV formally sends out upgrade notices, I think we're all pretty much Beta testers for this thing. Ironwood did fine by me and I have no complaints about them.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Toyman,

Do you have an antenna for OTA HD Locals? How to they compare to the MPEG-4 DTV signals?


----------



## Too Many Toys (Dec 7, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Toyman,
> 
> Do you have an antenna for OTA HD Locals? How to they compare to the MPEG-4 DTV signals?


I can't provide that comparison, as OTA is OTL out here on the coast. Too many hills between my house and the broadcasters. However, the locals look at least as good as the LA MPEG2 feeds.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Too Many Toys, I'm glad things went well for you....at least somebody is getting good service.


They (Ironwood) sent out my 2nd installer, without any parts! the first guy said it was either a bad multi switch or bad LNB, and they sent this guy out with NOTHING. Anyways, he tests all 3 boxes: R10, R15, H20. I know nothing about this, maybe someone could shed some light on this for me. Anyways he confirms it is a bad LNB, he said I am getting 101 and 119, so 110 should be automatic???

Some are reporting getting 5 satellites, yes? I'm getting 3  Are you getting all 5 or just 4, They are telling me not to worry about the 99 sat

Also, KTVU...I also called D* about the voice not being in sync. They told me that engineering was aware of it and working on it. Now there is no sound.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

It seems I'm getting Ironwood as the installer this coming Saturday. I called today to verify they have the necessary equipment. Yes, the lady says, your install is set to go. We'll see.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

Too Many Toys said:


> I was set up by Ironwood on Wednesday, the 30 Nov. Initial schedule was in the morning, but I received a call saying they'd have to come that afternoon. No big issue.
> 
> They showed up about 1:30, roof mounted the new dish, installed the H20, downloaded the software (0160 and 000A), called DTV to activate, DTV talked to me asking if I wanted to keep the LA feeds (sure, why not while we go through this trial cruise?) and we were off and running. In short, a successful install from Ironwood, and they left the old receiver.


A beacon of light. I'm also on the Coastside and so hopefully will get the same installer. You didn't happen to get his name did you? I'm up Sunday morning so I hope he works weekends.


----------



## Too Many Toys (Dec 7, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> A beacon of light. I'm also on the Coastside and so hopefully will get the same installer. You didn't happen to get his name did you? I'm up Sunday morning so I hope he works weekends.


Two guys came out...the same two on both visits. Paolo and Adrian. Paolo seemed to be the lead guy and really seemed to know his stuff, including a bit of frustration with DTV Customer Service not being adequately trained about this rollout. Adrian is the more affable of the two, and they worked quite well together as a team.

Still no audio on KTVU-DT this morning. One other PQ note: my original HD receiver was the HTL, which preceded the H10. I have a 70" TV. NTSC-based picture quality is much better on the H20. I'm assuming it has better filtering to uplift an NTSC picture to SD. Gone are many of the interlacing artifacts present on the HTL.

Good luck!


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

Too Many Toys said:


> Two guys came out...the same two on both visits. Paolo and Adrian. Paolo seemed to be the lead guy and really seemed to know his stuff, including a bit of frustration with DTV Customer Service not being adequately trained about this rollout. Adrian is the more affable of the two, and they worked quite well together as a team.


Glad to hear Ironwood has some competant installers in San Mateo County and fingers crossed for Paolo and Adrian on Sunday.


----------



## clibert (Dec 9, 2005)

Ironwood installed mine yesterday and did an excellent job. The guy they sent was a young guy--I can't remember his name--with what sounded like a russian accent. He mounted the dish sturdy on the wall and went through the install using a satelite signal meter. The signal is now better on my remaining receivers than it was before. Signal is great. He also did not want my old box. I also have the problem with KTVU and I also am only getting a signal from 4 of the 5 satelites, but I was told they are the only active ones at this point.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG I'll try to keep this short as possible. If you've followed my story you know the 2nd installer came and left (from Ironwood) and it still 'does not work' (that was on the 7th) he scheduled me for the 10th. I never received the automated phone call today from Ironwood. I called them both at the same time, had D* on the phone first which told me Ironwood 'internally' canceled my appt for the 10th on the 8th.

So here is the luck (I think) had D* on the home phone and Ironwood on the Cell (both on speaker) I informed they could both hear each other. Ironwood immediately put me on hold for a supervisor. Long story, short. Ironwood & DTV promises I will get a 'knowledgeable' installer tomorrow. I'll report back as to what actually transpires.


Note: I did climb up on the roof to see if I could do myself using the TV sound as a meter like Linger did. I only got worse and worse and no signal.Now it is back to where it was. The 1st installer moved the dish. I noticed he did not plug the holes in the roof. I grabbed the mast and shaked it, it is pretty flimsy. I reached up to (I believe) the azimuth bolts. they are not tight can twist them with fingers. I do have a fear of heights, so this was a major doing on my part. Even if everything works out tomorrrow, I will climb up there again BEFORE the leave to ensure I got the service I should. It's a shame this stuff even happens, probably more so and never noticed until a wind/weather storm. 

(Sorry for so long, actually that is as short as I could)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> OMG I'll try to keep this short as possible. If you've followed my story you know the 2nd installer came and left (from Ironwood) and it still 'does not work' (that was on the 7th) he scheduled me for the 10th. I never received the automated phone call today from Ironwood. I called them both at the same time, had D* on the phone first which told me Ironwood 'internally' canceled my appt for the 10th on the 8th.
> 
> So here is the luck (I think) had D* on the home phone and Ironwood on the Cell (both on speaker) I informed they could both hear each other. Ironwood immediately put me on hold for a supervisor. Long story, short. Ironwood & DTV promises I will get a 'knowledgeable' installer tomorrow. I'll report back as to what actually transpires.
> 
> ...


WOW, I'm sorry your having so many problems. Good job on the speaker phone trick. I've pulled that at my office dealing with different problems.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

Another week, no upgrade. I want my MPEG-4!

Short version:

Last week Ironwood was a no call no show.
Directv gave me $20 credit and rescheduled for today (12/10) between 8-12.
About 11am Ironwood calls to tell me that the installer was a no call no show and he was being fired.
Basically, they wasted 5 hours of my time last week and 3 hours this week.

Called Directv, was given another $20 credit and rescheduled for Friday the 16th. I was told that Ironwood would send a "senior installer' (later confirmed with a call to Ironwood.)

Then contacted customer retention and said that this install should be free. They agreed and waived all fees.

So, IF the installer show on Friday, I will have a free install and $40 credit to my name.

Sure is lots of trouble to be an early adopter of the MPEG-4!

JT


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

My guy shows with no parts AGAIN he says he will get parts and come back 6 tonight. I feel thats to easy and late to be a no show as their office will be closed. I call Ironwood and tell them eveything including yesterdays conversation with an Ironwood supervisor. He tells me he will track 'somebody' down that is in my area and get this resolved ASAP and call me back within 30 mins.

dvdguyjt, I suggest you call Ironwood and ask to speack to a supervisor.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

dvdguyjt said:


> About 11am Ironwood calls to tell me that the installer was a no call no show and he was being fired.
> Basically, they wasted 5 hours of my time last week and 3 hours this week.
> JT


They must have called me just after you. I had an install scheduled for between 1-5 p.m. I scheduled it two weeks ago. They called me and told me the installer called in sick and there were no other installers who could pick up the extra job. Now I have to wait yet another week.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay my guy shows up at 5:40 pops in the 110/119 LNB all looks good and I am getting all channels I'm suppose to (Only took 4 visits and 1 week from start) I guess I should be happy from some of ya'lls stories.

I will climb on the roof tomorrow to check the install/fixes. He was suppose to fill the holes from the 3 LNB dish (they moved the site) and add supports to the mast (it was really shakey)

I'm still not getting above 70 on the 119, isn't that a D* minimum? (maybe I should stop being so picky?)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Okay my guy shows up at 5:40 pops in the 110/119 LNB all looks good and I am getting all channels I'm suppose to (Only took 4 visits and 1 week from start) I guess I should be happy from some of ya'lls stories.
> 
> I will climb on the roof tomorrow to check the install/fixes. He was suppose to fill the holes from the 3 LNB dish (they moved the site) and add supports to the mast (it was really shakey)
> 
> I'm still not getting above 70 on the 119, isn't that a D* minimum? (maybe I should stop being so picky?)


Congratulations...Finally. I'm glad it finally worked out for you. I have a different contractor. Hopefully it will be lets say "a different experience" than yours.

BTW, don't look down.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

Ironewood stood me up again for the second week in a row. No hardware this time, they say.

All DirecTV Installation will do is give me a lousy $20 credit. At least the last time I got $25 and that wasn't enough.

Even Customer Retention bagged on me. The rep I spoke to didn't seem to understand that Ironwood is contracted by DirecTV and subsequently paid by them for their services and so has to have some responsibility for providing quality service in a timely manner, neither of which they seem capable of doing at least as far as I am concerned.

I'm now scheduled for next Saturday the 17th. This sucks.

20 minutes later - 

After I wrote the above I thought of another plan. I called DirecTV Installation back and told them that since Ironwood said they were getting more hardware in on Monday, and because my next install date wasn't until next Saturday by which time they might run out again, I wanted Ironwood to deliver the equipment to my house on Tuesday (my wife will be home) so at least I'd have that part of it done and it might even give Ironwood some incentive to actually show up on Saturday to do the install. To my surprise it has been arranged. Now let's see if it actually happens.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG ya'll keep getting no shows, why not call Ironwood directly and be stern and ask to speak to a supervisor.

Anyways, I climbed up on the roof. He did brace the mast, but not well enough. The old holes are not properly sealed and I'm only getting 64 max strength on the 119. I will call D* later today and complain.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a different installer. Whew......


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

So this morning I called Ironwood's 1-800 number to verify that someone would be delivering the H20/AT9 to my house on Tuesday for my third installation appointment scheduled this coming Saturday morning, the 17th, as arranged by the DirecTV Installation rep I spoke to yesterday when I was stood up by Ironwood for the second time in as many weeks. After being told that they have no record of such a request, I called Installation back and sure enough, there was not even a notation in my account that I had made such a request. That isn't not having a clue, that is outright lying when a rep tells me that he has arranged for an equipment delivery by the local installer when he has not, just to get rid of me.

The Installation rep I spoke to this morning called the local Ironwood office and was told that they cannot make such a delivery as I requested but guaranteed her that an installer would be at my house first thing Saturday morning to install the receiver and dish. So Ironwood guaranteed DirecTV and DirecTV guaranteed me (yeh I know, get it in writing) that I will be up and running on the new MPEG-4 equipment by midday this Saturday.

Stay tuned.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

sheesh, crossing fingers for ya.......


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Again,

Whew..... I'm glad I have a different contractor. You guys stand up for yourself as much as you can.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

Ironwood finally showed up on my fourth appoinment . However they claimed it was too difficult to combine my international dish with the 5LNB dish and they had 8 customers waiting so they could not do it today  . I could not take it anymore so I agreed to cancel the work order...


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

xnt said:


> Ironwood finally showed up on my fourth appoinment . However they claimed it was too difficult to combine my international dish with the 5LNB dish and they had 8 customers waiting so they could not do it today  . I could not take it anymore so I agreed to cancel the work order...


And on a scale of 1 to 10, Ironwood rates a . . . . .

Let me see what happens on Saturday when I have my third appointment in as many weeks for the H20/At9 install, then I'll let you know.

Other than mounting and aiming the dish, my installation is going to be a piece of cake for Ironwood. I currently have a GainMaster dish, so the AT9 will fit on the existing mast, all of the cables needed are already in place, and I can make the few changes required inside (I currently have the C/B combiner and a Spaun multiswitch in the house) whlie he (they?) are working outside. We're talking easy here. Showing up is required however.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

I have rescheduled my install for Jan 14th. I did find out the subcontractor was a company called Mountain in the north bay. Has anyone had experience with this company yet?


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

Ironwood showed up this morning at 8:15 for my appointment.

The tech said he had installed 25-30 of these AT-9 dishes already, and it would be a piece of cake.

45 minutes later, I had a 5lnb dish up and running with excellent signal strength.

Finally (after two missed appointments) Ironwood came through.

First impressions of the MPEG-4 is that it looks a bit soft compared to the MPEG-2 Los Angeles Feeds.

I'll have to really set in tonight and check out some HD in detail to see if I can tell the difference.

JT


----------



## rollingstone (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh hi,

Well Dec 16th came and went...but not my installer. They did phone and said they were running late. I took down my 3 LNB dish because I want to keep it for the RV....can't get locals on the road anyway. Ironwood say they may come out today...saturday.

Anyong had trouble keeping their old dish?

-Glen


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

rollingstone said:


> Anyong had trouble keeping their old dish?
> 
> -Glen


I kept mine. Installer took it down, and I asked if I could keep it. His quote was "What would we do with it?"

So, now I have 2 old single LNB dishes, 1 triple LNB dish, Two dish network dishes, and a Primestar dish.

I think the wife is going to have my head for keeping all of these........

JT


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, my second installation attempt came and went today. I was scheduled for between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. I called Ironwood about 4 p.m. The dispatcher told me he was running late but would be there. I wondered to myself how this guy would work in the dark. Sure enough, an hour later the installer called to cancel. Rescheduled for the second time, now Jan. 7. I'm trying to become a new DirecTV customer because of the hi-def locals now being offered. But their installers are making it very difficult for me to keep my patience.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

Yesterday morning was my third upgrade appointment having been stood up by Ironwood on the first two. In my case, delayed gratification was worth it. The installer showed up at 8:30 and got right to work. First he asked to see my inside setup. As he was getting ready to remove my Gainmaster after assembling the AT9, I told him that if he wanted to give me the receiver I would take care of the inside stuff which just involved removing my Spaun multiswitch and in-wall B/C combiner and then installing the H20. He agreed and by the time he was finished installing and peaking out the AT9 everything was ready to go inside and he did a great job mounting the dish using my existing chimney mounted Gainmaster post and adding two outriggers to provide lots of stability. The setup and activation went smoothly and he was finished in under an hour and a half. including watching a few minutes of the A/V receiver toss at Cedia (or was it CES) on HDNet. 

The signal strength on all sats and active transponders is typically between 70 and 80 - good for the H20 which it seems reads lower than previous receivers. My Sony SAT-T60 has the same signal strengths as it had with my carefully self-tweaked GainMaster so I'm very satisfied with the job he did peaking the AT9, and transponder 20 on the 101, a spot for my area, still hits that magical 100 on both receivers.

Right now the rain is raining and the wind is blowing and a recheck of both receivers yields pretty much the same results.

The H20 is a big improvement over my Panasonic TU-HDS20 with the only negative being the double pop to get to the guide and maybe they'll fix that with a patch if enough people complain. Other than that, it's beauty.

Can I hear an amen.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

My wife says if any more dishes get put up on our house...SHE gets to pick the pattern.....:lol: (I said "OK"!)


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Have been using a Comcast 6414 HD DVR for several months as an interim "fix". Finally looks like D* will come out w. an HD DVR (MPEG4) in the first half of the year. (I'll be at CES in Jan. and see what they are saying.) Since what few locals they have now are MPEG4, I have to wait anyway. Comcast doesn't carry all the HD locals either but seems to have more than D*.
We still have our lst gen D* system - still fine after all these years. Installed myself! For HD was using BEV (Canadian DBS) since 1/02. Since they have more HD than D*, may consider upgrading to their HD DVR box once I determine I'll still be able to recv. all their HD signals. Right now we get 2 of their 3 sats - includes the one w. all the HD. They are going to make use of a 4th sat. and will need to see if we will get signal on that. 
So, have questions:

1. Has DISH announced anything concerning HD locals and/or more HD channels?
2. Has D* announced if they will add more of our HD locals? Any more HD channels?

I am surprised that cable isn't trying to keep up w. DBS in HD offerings. It appears that D* offers more HD than Comcast. I assume DISH will catch up. Of course we were spoiled having BEV. ALL (ABC, FOX, NBC, CBS, PBS) networks in both E and W feeds. WB fm. WGN-HD. UPN fm. a Canadian station. Most of ESPN stuff via Canadian operator. HD movie channel. 4 HD PPV movie channels. Etc. 

...mike


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Yesterday morning was my third upgrade appointment having been stood up by Ironwood on the first two. In my case, delayed gratification was worth it. The installer showed up at 8:30 and got right to work. First he asked to see my inside setup. As he was getting ready to remove my Gainmaster after assembling the AT9, I told him that if he wanted to give me the receiver I would take care of the inside stuff which just involved removing my Spaun multiswitch and in-wall B/C combiner and then installing the H20. He agreed and by the time he was finished installing and peaking out the AT9 everything was ready to go inside and he did a great job mounting the dish using my existing chimney mounted Gainmaster post and adding two outriggers to provide lots of stability. The setup and activation went smoothly and he was finished in under an hour and a half. including watching a few minutes of the A/V receiver toss at Cedia (or was it CES) on HDNet.
> 
> The signal strength on all sats and active transponders is typically between 70 and 80 - good for the H20 which it seems reads lower than previous receivers. My Sony SAT-T60 has the same signal strengths as it had with my carefully self-tweaked GainMaster so I'm very satisfied with the job he did peaking the AT9, and transponder 20 on the 101, a spot for my area, still hits that magical 100 on both receivers.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your install. I'm still only getting 64 as strongest on 119, will call D* tonight. (got too busy (and I do have all channels now)) I wonder if I will have no precedence at all, since they are trying to get all of these installs done first.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

rollingstone said:


> Anyong had trouble keeping their old dish?
> 
> -Glen


I kept mine, not sure why, I hate to give back anything.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Congrats on your install. I'm still only getting 64 as strongest on 119, will call D* tonight. (got too busy (and I do have all channels now)) I wonder if I will have no precedence at all, since they are trying to get all of these installs done first.


Keep calling. If the installer that comes out knows what he is doing like the one I got apparently did, he should be able to peak out the dish in under a half hour easily unless you have some clear shot issues.

My installer said that they are under a lot of pressure from DirecTV to get as many of these upgrades done in as little time as possible. I can't imagine the weather this weekend helped any as it seems unlikely that any new dishes got put up once the rain started in earnest.

And speaking of the rain, I experienced rain fade last night for the first time in a very long time, having been spoiled by the fade resistance of the GainMaster dish. Admittedly it was raining pretty hard but in the couple of years that I've had the big dish I had gotten to the point where I didn't even consciously think about loosing the sats when it was raining and so had a rude awakening when the screen went black and the ominous "searching for satellite" message appeared. I was on the local NBC HD channel and so was using the S.F. spot transponder on the 103 which was peaked at 86. It only lasted a minute or two but it is apparent that the AT9 is no GainMaster.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay I have a Friday appt. for 8-12. I'm thinking I will mess up the angle of the dish so the installer doesn't say "it's fine" and not fine tune it. But then again, if I get a no show, I wont have any TV.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

I have my install rescheduled for this Friday, 8 a.m to noon as well. This is my third (and last) attempt at becoming a D* customer. Ironwood scheduled me as a priority.


----------



## xnt (Oct 8, 2005)

I finally got all my H10 receivers (3) upgraded to H20 and a 5 LNB dish installed. I paid $100 for this upgrade but they gave me $80 credit for 4 missed appointments plus 3 months free HD so it is free after all. IMO, picture quality on the H20 is better than H10 but the responsiveness is slower.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone noticed lots of problems lately with the SF stations.

Let me preface this by saying that I am not using the digital outputs from the box (don't have the inputs). I'm using component video and regular L/R audio cabling to my TV.

We all know KTVU is having audio sync issues.

The last couple of days, KPIX has had audio tht sounded like it was cutting in and out when there was music or any constant sound.

Last night KGO was off sync between the audio and video AND The picture was jumping here and there.

The only channel I have yet to find a problem with is KNTV.

Good thing I have the DNS HD channels for now........


JT


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

dvdguyjt said:


> Anyone noticed lots of problems lately with the SF stations.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that I am not using the digital outputs from the box (don't have the inputs). I'm using component video and regular L/R audio cabling to my TV.
> We all know KTVU is having audio sync issues.
> ...


I checked at lunch today and KGO audio was even more out of sync than before.

My wife said that KTVU went out of sync last night but when she changed channels and then back, it snapped back in.

I haven't noticed any problems with either KPIX or KNTV although it does seem from time to time that KPIX is just a bit, almost impereceptably off. Just enough to make you blink hard a couple of times to see if it's you.

I too still have the L.A. ABC, CBS, and NBC feeds so they are an option for the network stuff and the local SD feeds for Bay Area news, etc.

Gee, just like before the H20/AT9 upgrade, only with rain fade.

Oh, and there is another thread on these software issues - H20 software update available.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

I just wish I could get the damn installation done. I guess the HDTV gods do not want me to get hi-def. The D* installer finally showed up this time (after two cancellations). But before he started the job, he told me he was having chest pains and didn't think he should be climbing on a step ladder. Seeing as how this could be serious, I told him to go to the doctor. He called his boss, and then left. Ironwood rescheduled me for next Tuesday. I hope the installer is OK.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, fourth installation try yesterday was a success. I got rid of E* for D* because of the local HDTV (no way to get OTA in my area). And, I guess I have the same problem as others with audio out of synch on KTVU Fox 2. Has anyone come up with a method to correct this problem other than waiting for D* to address it?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I was complaining about low signal strengths and rain fade. One of the techs tried to secure it, it was still shaky. Last tech came on Dec 23rd says we'll have to have a supervisor come out and discuss moving the dish to a more secure location with you. Waited and waited no call. I call D* last Tuesday and complain they say someone from Ironwood would call with in 24hrs. William (supervisor) calls me Wednesday. I told him I will not take off work and I get home at 3, he says he will be at my house at 3:30. He showed up right on time. He was disgusted with the job his installers did. He was talking on 2 phones at the same time trying to resolve other problems in the area, had a tech not to far from me way over his head that he needed to go help. I did have TV and no storm expected soon, I tell him to go ahead and help the other guy. He promised to come back the next day same time and will move the dish from my wood shake roof and mount to chimney. He shows up the next day a tad late, no biggie. The dish is finally mounted securely and I should not get any more signal losses due to storms.

It took a while, but I finally got someone that knew what he was doing. Thanks, William.


----------



## tim_r_evans (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got a 5LNB and the H20 and HR10-250 installed in San Jose, the H20 works fine, the HR10-250 isn't MPEG4 so you can't get local channels, so i've got to wait for the HR20, you can probably use the offair however.

best regards

tim


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

My installer from Ironwood showed up on time and did a great job. He was from Santa Rosa and installed in the North bay mainly. He had the 5 LNB dish up and aimed in 45 minutes. He also took down my old 3 LNB dish and cleaned up my messy cable install. Took me two hours to aim the 3 LNB I did myself. Pictures look great, but the box seems to get really warm when in standby. I still have my HD Tivo running along side the H20. I hope it doesn't take too long for the DVR box to come out.

Good Luck to All,
Bob


----------



## jmpsmash (Nov 29, 2005)

how well is Ironwood keeping up with their appointment in February? i have scheduled a new install this afternoon 1-5pm. i wonder if i should expect them to show up or not.


----------



## jmpsmash (Nov 29, 2005)

jmpsmash said:


> how well is Ironwood keeping up with their appointment in February? i have scheduled a new install this afternoon 1-5pm. i wonder if i should expect them to show up or not.


so Thursday Ironwood called and says the scheduled installer had an emergency and was not able to make it.

so i was reschedule for Fri 8-12. the installer came, looked around the house, and told me that there is no way he could have mounted the dish on the house itself, as the house is stucco covered, and the roof is ceramic tile. he says they used to allow mounting on stucco, but with the new 5LNB dish, they stopped doing it due to liability issue.

so a pole it is, but the problem is that my yard faces NW!

luckily, there is a region in which the two story house doesn't block the sight. they went ahead and poured in concrete and the pole. but he has to come back next monday to finish the mounting and pointing of the dish.


----------



## jmpsmash (Nov 29, 2005)

jmpsmash said:


> so Thursday Ironwood called and says the scheduled installer had an emergency and was not able to make it.
> 
> so i was reschedule for Fri 8-12. the installer came, looked around the house, and told me that there is no way he could have mounted the dish on the house itself, as the house is stucco covered, and the roof is ceramic tile. he says they used to allow mounting on stucco, but with the new 5LNB dish, they stopped doing it due to liability issue.
> 
> ...


i just remember something the installer said about the pole. he says they only got them these couple of weeks. the pole that he installed was tailor made to the 2" diameter mounting of the 5 LNB dish. and before they have these pole, they were turning down installations due to lack of mounting locations.

i saw that the cement holding the pole has solidified so i went ahead and mounted and pointed the huge dish. i get between 67% to 77% on the various satellites.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

jmpsmash said:


> i just remember something the installer said about the pole. he says they only got them these couple of weeks. the pole that he installed was tailor made to the 2" diameter mounting of the 5 LNB dish. and before they have these pole, they were turning down installations due to lack of mounting locations.
> 
> i saw that the cement holding the pole has solidified so i went ahead and mounted and pointed the huge dish. i get between 67% to 77% on the various satellites.


Did you complete your installation ? Did Ironwood come back as promised ?


----------



## jmpsmash (Nov 29, 2005)

dreamyip said:


> Did you complete your installation ? Did Ironwood come back as promised ?


they did come back. they tidied up the cables and tied the loose cable to the pole. and then they went ahead to "peak" the signal with a handheld meter.

i think the signal strength measured by the H20 went down by 1-2% *after* they peaked it. :nono:


----------

